# Good food for bettas?



## Hamm35924 (Jun 13, 2005)

Ive been reading around in this section and i heard someone mention about feeding a betta peas, and im basically clueless to what to feed bettas besides flakes, pellets and bloodworms and such. so what other types of vegatebles can bettas eat?

And how do i prepare the peas? ive been growing some and theyre ready to be picked, can i just cut some up and feed them to him?


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

WHat you are feeding your betta now is fine. 3 types of food will lead to a healthy life. Shelled peas (uncooked of course) is what you are reffering to.


----------



## yoman (Jul 24, 2005)

I know that you people used to feed their bettas carrots, it supposed to help with the color, I have done this before, and they eat it right up. Just make sure to cut it really small.

yoman


----------



## goldyfish (Jul 8, 2005)

shelled peas are good for impaction :lol:


----------

